# May Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ant - George Patton Cartwright*









*AquaClaraCanines - Starlite*









*Bailey Bentley - Bentley*









*Bonnie Gold - Bonnie*









*boyd114 - Boyd*









*CasenMe*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*daddysgirl - Roxy*









*DanielleH - London*









*desilu - Lucy*









*DukesMom - Duke*









*Emma Tilly - Tilly*









*For the Love of Goldens - Simon*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*FranH - Holly*









*golden&hovawart - Priska*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*









*goldlover*









*Heidi36oh - Jack*









*HUDSON - Hudson*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jo Ellen - Daisy*









*Joe - Kia & Lila*









*John57 - Jake*









*Kai - Kai*









*KerryandMollysmum - Kerry*









*Leecaouette - Riley*









*Lestorm - Lottie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*LuxysMommy - Luxy*









*Maggies mom - Abbie*









*Marcia Hayden - Annie*









*margarite martin - Lacey*









*Maryanne - Oliver*









*MyHoneybunny - Honey*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*









*Rachels Mom - Rachel*









*Ronna - Karlie*









*Roscos Mom - Rosco*









*sam - Sam*









*sharlin - Skyler*









*Shirley - Amber*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*welshgold - Gracie*









*wilki5 - Maisie & Benji*









*WoodysMum - Woody*









*Yatnna - Doggy*


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

aww I can't choose,


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm going to wait before I vote. This is wayyyy too hard!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - we can only vote for *1*? There's at least a _dozen_ I want to vote for! Difficult... VERY difficult!

*Hold On~! The one I want to vote for doesn't have a vote spot!!!!!!*


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Holy COW! I don't know who to vote for! How long do we have to vote?


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

this is not fer!!! I sent a pic too. Whay is she missing?????


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

So hard!! I am going to have to vote later, I can't decide!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooh it IS hard....Ive been popping in and out all day about to vote but then kept changing my mind...in the end I went for Boyd...I just LOVE the soppy look on his face...what a sweetheart!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Awwwww.....crap!!  I can't decide!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Oh gosh - we can only vote for *1*? There's at least a _dozen_ I want to vote for! Difficult... VERY difficult!
> 
> *Hold On~! The one I want to vote for doesn't have a vote spot!!!!!!*


I fixed it......It was getting late by the time I got it all finished. I don't think I was thinking straight by the time I finished...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kai said:


> this is not fer!!! I sent a pic too. Whay is she missing?????


I fixed it.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I know this probably isn't the right reason to vote for one, but I voted for Sharlin's Skyler....it just seemed like the right way to send him off to the bridge.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just wanna say THANKS Rick for going to all the effort every month...sorting them all out, doing the polls etc...must take AGES!! 

CHEERS!


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

My first vote goes to DukesMom's Duke.

(http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/monthly-photo-contest/15624-may-may-i-photo-contest-11.html)


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

I cant vote for two or more... and you said you fixed it :?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kai said:


> I cant vote for two or more... and you said you fixed it :?


I mean I fixed it by adding your picture to the poll. Somehow I missed it last night when I was doing all the resizing and uploading.

Not sure what you mean about voting for two or more....we only get one vote....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Just wanna say THANKS Rick for going to all the effort every month...sorting them all out, doing the polls etc...must take AGES!!
> 
> CHEERS!


Thanks! And I believe this month had the biggest turnout, so I was up until 3:00 am setting up the polls....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I know this probably isn't the right reason to vote for one, but I voted for Sharlin's Skyler....it just seemed like the right way to send him off to the bridge.


me, too, seems only right.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh boy, so many beautiful pictures, and as soon as I saw Skyler my heart sank, and it's a great pic too and would look good on the calander, gonna wait a while now before I vote.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness - this is way to hard -there are so many wonderful winning shots!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I think we could make a whole year's calendar this month the entrys submitted are so good!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I went through all of them up and down.. up and down... three times and I went for Marcia Hayden - Annie in the end but I wish I could vote 10 times... 

Well done everyone they are all great shots and yes thank you forum and Rick for this great contest and it costs me absolutely nothing to vote!! Can't say that very often these days...

PS: I can't wait to get my hand on this calendar...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

If you haven't voted yet....don't forget!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I know this probably isn't the right reason to vote for one, but I voted for Sharlin's Skyler....it just seemed like the right way to send him off to the bridge.


I did the same thing Jeremy. I thought it was very appropriate too. Just seems like the right thing to do for me anyway.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody voted for Daisy !! That's so cool! Whoever you are, thank you so much !! :wave:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh man, I can't decide - too many wonderful pics to choose from

And only 62 votes so far, come on everyone lets vote!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I notice there are photos entered and I don't even recognize the usernames? I must be not paying attention :doh: 

They're all winners and this is not easy!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I know this probably isn't the right reason to vote for one, but I voted for Sharlin's Skyler....it just seemed like the right way to send him off to the bridge.


I was thinking the same exact thing and that's who I voted for.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

BumpittyBumpBump


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

goldenluver said:


> I was thinking the same exact thing and that's who I voted for.


 I thought Sharlins Skyler was the perfect choice.


----------

